# What's up with PhotoBucket images?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

What's up with PhotoBucket images?

They now take forever to load... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe its all the chrome going around recently.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Not here.

PC wins again.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

V6RUL said:


> Maybe its all the chrome going around recently.. :roll:
> Steve


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

manphibian said:


> Not here.
> 
> PC wins again.


Borrocks does it. Look at all the lumpy extraneous bits. And apparently you're a product designer... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Not here.
> ...


Yep. Product being the operative word.... Not a poncey graphic designer 

No Mac will run the 3D modelling software i use.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

manphibian said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > manphibian said:
> ...


Have you modelled your fantasy cock yet? :roll:

Of course you have!

Shall I tell you where to put it or has it already moved in? :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

